# All The Way from Malaysia



## zulmnster (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there. My name is Zulkifli and I'm from Malaysia. I love to share my passion in painting especially oil and water color. These are some of my works all the way from Malaysia.





































I really hope we can share everything about art. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## zulmnster (Dec 14, 2013)

This is my painting using Galaxy Tab


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very nice work Zulkifli. welcome!


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

all painting are very nice. thank you so much for how to create painting step by step.
Oil Paint | Art supplies | Art Spectrum Oil


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your artwork. I hope you continue to share with us. It's beautiful. Such talent.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my, tremendous skill! Welcome!


----------



## zulmnster (Dec 14, 2013)

Please visit my gallery at asiaportrait.blogspot.com.

My latest project with oil 60cm x 36cm


----------

